# Phone transferring



## Olympus (Jan 15, 2021)

Has anyone figured out a way to transfer to optical and the pharmacy without requiring the guest to hang up and call the number? I know a way but it’s a little complicated so wondering if anyone has found a better way. And what number do you enter when calling another store using their store number?


----------



## PackAndCry (Jan 15, 2021)

I know you can do it if you're using the Target Phone app instead of the operator phone (I think you hit "contacts" when it prompts for the number to transfer to), but we had to stop doing that because it was training the guests to hit the wrong option.  Calling another store is 20+their store number, I believe.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 15, 2021)

The TMs, at my store, are having a hard enough time just transferring a call to 2280


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 15, 2021)

Olympus said:


> Has anyone figured out a way to transfer to optical and the pharmacy without requiring the guest to hang up and call the number? I know a way but it’s a little complicated so wondering if anyone has found a better way. And what number do you enter when calling another store using their store number?


Transfer, 9XXXXXXXXXX, transfer, where xs are the pharmacy or optical phone number. But we tell them to hang up and call the number bc it’s easier and quicker.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 16, 2021)

DBZ said:


> The TMs, at my store, are having a hard enough time just transferring a call to 2280


You mean I have to transfer>2180 , and announce that the call is on 2280? Yeah, that totally makes sense.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 16, 2021)

Planosss said:


> You mean I have to transfer>2180 , and announce that the call is on 2280? Yeah, that totally makes sense.



And hit transfer after you do that


----------



## BurgerBob (Jan 17, 2021)

If I'm busy and there's too much radio traffic? I'm cold transferring it to your department.  If it's a complaint it's going to the leads.  If I'm not busy and I can talk on the radio? It's going on 2182.


----------



## lucidtm (Jan 17, 2021)

Instead of hitting the 2180 I click the little person icon which shows the departments and I hit "pharmacy" (or whatever). The only thing that this doesn't work for, obviously, is anywhere else that is general merchandise (because you'd just be re-ringing yourself if you're on the floor). IDK if the system needs to be set up that way at your store, but that is what we were trained to do for those types of departments.


----------

